# 'squito



## Steelhead Fever

Sorry for such a late post. Checked out Mosquito today, (305, and cemetery). 

Weird stuff out there!!

305- Solid 2.4-3.2 inches of black, clear ice, then a pocket of air/slush/water, then an inch or so of frozen slush crust type of ice.I got out about 20-25 yards and drilled/spudded my way out before i turned back. I would drill through and it would seam like you punched through in a couple cranks, then the auger would "drop" down and you would have to drill through that little bit of clear ice. Its definitely not ready guys. 

cemetery- almost identical to above but even less clear ice. Didnt get a chance to check the causeway. maybe tomorrow. snow is killing us! BE SAFE, WHEN IN DOUBT DONT CHANCE IT.


----------



## catchin'limits

Thanks so much for the report. Headed to nimisila tomorrow I think. I'll give an update!!


----------



## tomb

Weird. Wonder where the white ice came from. Hasn't been warm since refreeze.


----------



## Toad Man

tomb said:


> Weird. Wonder where the white ice came from. Hasn't been warm since refreeze.


Huh....? Anyways, most lakes are screwed. After this foot of snow tonight and tomorrow the season is a wash. Come Wednesday all lakes will have 12" plus inches of junk. Maybe we get 80 degrees and rain and we start over in febuary.


----------



## laynhardwood

The snow slushes up on the ice then becomes white ice


----------



## whjr15

Toad Man said:


> Huh....? Anyways, most lakes are screwed. After this foot of snow tonight and tomorrow the season is a wash. Come Wednesday all lakes will have 12" plus inches of junk. Maybe we get 80 degrees and rain and we start over in febuary.


My theory:

Along with that snow they're also calling for 30mph winds, with 40+mph gusts, on both days. It will be so cold and windy, the snow won't have a chance to "stick" and a good portion, if not most, of it will get blown right off. It'll be a WSW wind, so if nothing else, the Western portion of lakes/ponds should be snow-free!

Most of Monday and Tuesday will be below, or just at ZERO, so I will be on the ice Wednesday for sure! Wishful thinking or not, gotta keep a positive attitude, man, delusional or not!!! lol  

I only got out once last year, and didn't have a chance to get out during the little window we had earlier this season, so to say I have "cabin fever" is an understatement!!


----------



## tomb

Toadman: was just there Wed. Only one layer of clear ice and snow. Didn't expect a false layer to for w/o a warmup.

Been out twice so far. You haven't missed anything. Fish were just window shopping.


----------



## laynhardwood

I like the optimism next week should be a go most places that the snow blows off


----------



## huntindoggie22

Tomb, that false layer is only at 305 ramp and its only about 25-30 feet out. I was drilling holes all over today and never saw it anywhere else. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tr-196

Is mosquito safe to ice fish, and if so, where?


----------



## Steelhead Fever

I went out again today, the crap layer froze up. some minor improvements. theres 4 inches with soft patched all around. spud would go through with one or two hits in some spots and 5 feet over it would be 4 inches of solid. it will be here real quick guys. be safe.


----------



## tomb

Thanks huntindoggie.

Tr-196: It's questionable based on everything I've heard. Going to check around early in morning with fingers crossed.


----------



## Toad Man

Steelhead Fever said:


> I went out again today, the crap layer froze up. some minor improvements. theres 4 inches with soft patched all around. spud would go through with one or two hits in some spots and 5 feet over it would be 4 inches of solid. it will be here real quick guys. be safe.


This and your first post are very accurate to a lot of Ohio waters right now. It is very dangerous spudding around. The storm will tell the story. It seems like a lot of new guys have interest this year in ice fishing, just not the best ice for a newbie, I saw a lot of people wandering around the ice without a spud or any type of safety gear, they saw me and thought " I'll just walk out here because this guys on it" this played out on many lakes I've checked. The pack junk slush ice is SLOWLY beating the top layer snow, if we didn't get storm Ion, we'd be on solid 6-8" everywhere by Wednesday. If we take a big hit, it will make most lakes very dangerous and the artic blast won't be here long enough to matter. Too many variables that are ever changing. Look out for the new guys and the general public and when the opportunity presents itself. I had to stop kids from getting on while the parent had her head in her iPhone. Too say ice is good to go is nuts. I'm crossing fingers that we get spared the snow, but the radar shows it building as it makes it way in. Stay on top.


----------



## tr-196

Thank you for the info! Good luck! I will post tomorrow.


----------



## tomb

Ice on mosquito is still inconsistent. Lots of unsafe spots. Found a lane of 4" ice to get out on. Surrounded by patches of 2-3" areas. Only caught a few small fish.


----------



## tr-196

We were out there yesterday and the ice is real iffy. Imo mosquito needs some more ice for it to be safe.


----------



## fishnguy

The entire lake should be good by Wednesday, right? I'm planning on making it an all day event.


----------



## whjr15

fishnguy said:


> The entire lake should be good by Wednesday, right? I'm planning on making it an all day event.


That's what day I'm planning on. Driving over an hour to get there on Wednesday, unless I read something on here that makes me change my mind!


----------



## sonar

With all the ,,"I'm going Wed."talk,,It will be a LOT more comfortable walking out to "The spot" that we all pretty much have in our minds,,that we believe to be the answer as to where they are gonna be,,& maybe finding better fish holding areas,,that up until now haven't been accessible,,due to thin ice.. But so far,,Mosquito has not been very good,,production wise!! I've been on twice,,& of nearly 20 fisherman,,the report is the same,,"Lil ones",,I saw or heard of 5-6 keepers out of those guys on 2 trips,,& reports of guys I talked to that were there(phone calls) & I do hope that with better ice,,there will be a much better chance of spreading out on some further stretches of the lake & finding some willing fish...I think I will go too,,just not to Skeeter..... GOOD LUCK,,& SPUD your entire way,,so you can give a report to us,,later!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## whjr15

sonar said:


> With all the ,,"I'm going Wed."talk,,It will be a LOT more comfortable walking out to "The spot" that we all pretty much have in our minds,,that we believe to be the answer as to where they are gonna be,,& maybe finding better fish holding areas,,that up until now haven't been accessible,,due to thin ice.. But so far,,Mosquito has not been very good,,production wise!! I've been on twice,,& of nearly 20 fisherman,,the report is the same,,"Lil ones",,I saw or heard of 5-6 keepers out of those guys on 2 trips,,& reports of guys I talked to that were there(phone calls) & I do hope that with better ice,,there will be a much better chance of spreading out on some further stretches of the lake & finding some willing fish...I think I will go too,,just not to Skeeter..... GOOD LUCK,,& SPUD your entire way,,so you can give a report to us,,later!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


That's fine with me, I'm just ready to get out finally.... Skunked or not! Lol... Seems to be the main theme of most of my outings anyway: "shoulda been here yesterday!!"


----------



## Steelhead Fever

ice machine was cranking on skeeter today! sounded like gun shots going off left and right. get ready boys!


----------



## Toad Man

Steelhead Fever said:


> ice machine was cranking on skeeter today! sounded like gun shots going off left and right. get ready boys!


Word. 

I hope it sounds like mortar rounds right about now....:bomb::bomb::bomb::Banane36::Banane36::Banane36:


----------



## Erieangler51

Mario,

Got tomorrow, Friday, and Sunday off!!!!You going to be out either day? I've never ice fished skeeter before but would like to but have no clue where to start. 

Shoot me a pm and Maybe we can hook up out there soon before the rain next week.

Thanks,

Justin


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HappySnag

Erieangler51 
go of 306 state park,good parking and you will see people on the ice.
check the ice with spud bar,last year I had spud with me,but I tought I stay on trail and I will be ok,ges what I had to swim,i steel went fishing,on the way out I had to swim again,bad feeling when you go trew the ice,if you check with spud bar you know is safe.

snag


----------



## whjr15

HappySnag said:


> ...ges what I had to swim,i steel went fishing,on the way out I had to swim again...


Damn, twice in one outing?! Must've made for a helluva cold day!


----------



## sharkie

I will be out there bright and early Friday morning. Figured the best day for ice. Monty's has Minnie's I'm hoping if causeway isn't open. Or does the shop in front of rumble strip road off 305 have em? Thanks for info.


----------



## huntindoggie22

Lakeside on 305 has minnies. Opens at 7


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishnguy

Any ice reports from mosquito today?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fish master

been there done that. a few years ago i seen a guy walking off the ice so i decided to head out the same way he came off and about 20 yards out went thru up to my knees knock on wood thats the first and LAST time i go in.. lesson learned


HappySnag said:


> Erieangler51
> go of 306 state park,good parking and you will see people on the ice.
> check the ice with spud bar,last year I had spud with me,but I tought I stay on trail and I will be ok,ges what I had to swim,i steel went fishing,on the way out I had to swim again,bad feeling when you go trew the ice,if you check with spud bar you know is safe.
> 
> snag


----------



## tomb

Monty's had no bait at all on Sunday.
Causeway had hours posted as Sat/Sun 6-dark. Got bait there. Maybe she'll extend now that there is ice?


----------



## Steelhead Fever

fished today all over, several small throwback eyes and one keeper between 3 of us. slooowww but had a great day! ice is excellent 5-9 inches of solid stuff. be safe and use the spud!!


----------



## fishnguy

8 walleye...all 10-12 inches back to get bigger. Had a 15-17 break off at the hole.


----------



## HappySnag

whjr15 
wen I went thru ice first time,i clime out on stable ice to go fishin,then I look back,and I said I am not going back,i will go tru ice,the ice was stable to go fishin,there were 6shantees in mitel,i told to myself,if you feel first cold you have to go home,i was lucky I had mikimouse boots,i poor the water out,and they were worm ol time,i drile holes and got few crappie and mis eyes,i told everybody,the ice broke,30 min everybody left,i was trying to get one eye,but it was getting late,i was worrying,if I go tru ice,then I left,i come to that brouken ice,now it was much biger,i try to get around,and I went thru again,up to chest,i lay down,and slowly crol,swim ,out,winchild was minus 30,i was completely wet,i was very cold,in van I had extra close,i tock everithink of,by the van,and put dry close on,start the van,turn on heet and went home,to Cleveland,the extra dry close save me,everithing was good.


----------



## fishnguy

Wow

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Perchy101

fishnguy said:


> Wow
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You can say that again....


----------



## tomb

Snag: Did this happen 2 or 3 years ago at Mosquito's buoy line?


----------



## laynhardwood

Dang that's a rough outing Atleast everything was ok and you lived to tell the story!! I'm pretty sure after the first ice bath I would have been home


----------



## whjr15

laynhardwood said:


> Dang that's a rough outing Atleast everything was ok and you lived to tell the story!! I'm pretty sure after the first ice bath I would have been home


Yeah, me too! Glad you were able to get warmed up, HappySnag!

I've only went through once. Luckily it was just bad shore ice, and only one leg went through just above my knee... I stayed fishing, but wasn't necessarily happy about it! Lol


As far as Skeeter goes, I was out there yesterday with my buddy. Started out south of 305, closer to the dam. Nothing but small perch. "Fishin 1st" was out there, and spoke with him on our way off... Same story for him.

We then moved over to 305 in hopes that the 25 or so shanties were there for a reason! Fished until 7pm or so, with only another small perch to show for it. Same story from anyone I talked to. LOTS of marks, just couldn't get them to bite. Fished anywhere from 8'-21FOW, and used every lure in my box.


----------



## turkey guy 88

Any reports today?? Ice thickness? Thinking about heading out there tomorrow on the bouy line! Thanks :B


----------



## HappySnag

it was last year,by buoy line,
I went at noon,on the way to linda buy minows,i see 6 shanties in mitel buy buoy line,that was reson why I went there,i was in parking lot 1pm,i said I am not going to speculate where to fish,i fallow the fresh trail,there was little dust snow on ice I coud see clear the track,i was wolking faster to get there,sudenly the ice brouke in many pieces,i went in to waist,i did not think which way to get out,i just went out quick on stable ice,i wolke away from hole,then I try spud bar and the ice was 6",i did not wonet to go back to go threw the ice again,i said I will deel with that on the way back,i drill holes sit on bucket til dark,it was 10 degrees,i was fine,only whot bag me,how I get back,when came to the hole,it was much biger,i try to walk around and it led me to deeper hole where I went in,if I new I would go thru the first hole,it was only up to the waist,last year the water level was very high,the water was on the edge of parking lot,i am redy to go,but my water line brouke in the house,i have to take care of that,lycky I was home and I herd,water meter clicking,i went to check that up and water was pouring from wall in basement,i shut the velve of,if I was not home I would have live well in basement.

snag


----------



## tomb

You have some rough luck.


----------



## Minnowhead

HappySnag said:


> it was last year,by buoy line,
> I went at noon,on the way to linda buy minows,i see 6 shanties in mitel buy buoy line,that was reson why I went there,i was in parking lot 1pm,i said I am not going to speculate where to fish,i fallow the fresh trail,there was little dust snow on ice I coud see clear the track,i was wolking faster to get there,sudenly the ice brouke in many pieces,i went in to waist,i did not think which way to get out,i just went out quick on stable ice,i wolke away from hole,then I try spud bar and the ice was 6",i did not wonet to go back to go threw the ice again,i said I will deel with that on the way back,i drill holes sit on bucket til dark,it was 10 degrees,i was fine,only whot bag me,how I get back,when came to the hole,it was much biger,i try to walk around and it led me to deeper hole where I went in,if I new I would go thru the first hole,it was only up to the waist,last year the water level was very high,the water was on the edge of parking lot,i am redy to go,but my water line brouke in the house,i have to take care of that,lycky I was home and I herd,water meter clicking,i went to check that up and water was pouring from wall in basement,i shut the velve of,if I was not home I would have live well in basement.
> 
> snag


Are you related to Mario?


----------



## just perchy

A couple years back someone tried to take an atv out by the bouy line and went through right on the trail that had been beaten down by the ice fishermen. Heard that a couple people went in due to this in the next couple days.


----------



## K gonefishin

Minnowhead said:


> Are you related to Mario?


You mean Eriesteamer? Can't even read the post without getting a headache.


----------



## snag

K gonefishin said:


> You mean Eriesteamer? Can't even read the post without getting a headache.


 that's what I was thinking the other day when I was trying to decipher a posting, eriesteamer.. couldn,t remember ,haven,t seen the fella posting in awhile...


----------



## HappySnag

K gonefishin 
if you take me fishing,then you will no,whot I am writing,i spel 100% in Slovak langwige,only hanfull of you can spell 100% your ovn english lengwige,
whot went tru the ice,that was argo,it was registered as boat,you can not ride fourweeler on Mosquito.
I am not looking to have job,writing and speling,i am lerning more about fishing,that has more value to me.

snag


----------



## K gonefishin

HappySnag said:


> K gonefishin
> if you take me fishing,then you will no,whot I am writing,i spel 100% in Slovak langwige,only hanfull of you can spell 100% your ovn english lengwige,
> whot went tru the ice,that was argo,it was registered as boat,you can not ride fourweeler on Mosquito.
> I am not looking to have job,writing and speling,i am lerning more about fishing,that has more value to me.
> 
> snag


Okay fine, I maybe suggest downloading google chrome browser it has spell check built in. For everyone's sake it will help, you will also be able to learn from it, which is good. 

Good luck fishing, stay op top.


----------



## Jigging Jim

HappySnag said:


> K gonefishin
> if you take me fishing,then you will no,whot I am writing,i spel 100% in Slovak langwige,only hanfull of you can spell 100% your ovn english lengwige,
> whot went tru the ice,that was argo,it was registered as boat,you can not ride fourweeler on Mosquito.
> I am not looking to have job,writing and speling,i am lerning more about fishing,that has more value to me.
> 
> snag


None of us are poyfict.


----------



## HappySnag

you can throw at me what you wonet,remember, I am fisherman.

snag


----------



## tomb

Buoy line lost about 1-1.5" today. About 4-5" near shore. Gets thin a little way out like always 3.5-4". Out where we fished it was about 6". Bite was OK in morning and lousy after 11 am. Only went home with a couple crappie and a walleye per guy.


----------



## Steelhead Fever

K gonefishin said:


> Okay fine, I maybe suggest downloading google chrome browser it has spell check built in. For everyone's sake it will help, you will also be able to learn from it, which is good.
> 
> Good luck fishing, stay op top.


hop off the dude, if you dont want to read it then dont! 

keep the thread a good one with fishing reports! good luck guys, be safe with this warm weather


----------



## K gonefishin

I did hop off and even left a constructive tip for him to help him out. On the other hand what's the point of posting if people need a secret decoder to understand it...I mean really. Hate if you want but you are all thinking the same thing. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HappySnag

Buoy line 
I got back just now,we fished from 7am-3pm,we got 2 crappie,we drilled about 20 holes,there was 20 people fishing all over,bait was slow,ice was nice hard and smood,if you go out you need cleets,very slippery.

snag


----------



## tomb

Snag: Were you or one in your group wearing the survival suit? 3 guys.


----------



## HappySnag

we were dressed up comeflage,we fished in mitel,100 yards south from bouy line,one of ours guy had blue shanty.


----------



## HappySnag

Buoy line 
ice was solid yesterday afternoon,no water on ice,we got 1 eye 14" and 1 crappie 12",we let them go.there were about 8 fisherman.


----------



## spectrum

HappySnag said:


> K gonefishin
> if you take me fishing,then you will no,whot I am writing,i spel 100% in Slovak langwige,only hanfull of you can spell 100% your ovn english lengwige,
> whot went tru the ice,that was argo,it was registered as boat,you can not ride fourweeler on Mosquito.
> I am not looking to have job,writing and speling,i am lerning more about fishing,that has more value to me.
> 
> snag


I was thinking you were either Russian or slovak. I'm slovak 1st generation american. We are the only one's crazy enough to keep fishing after going though the ice. By the way guys, after your clothes freeze up they make better insulation... The slivovitz helps too! 
Mi sa dobre!


----------



## Steelheadphycho

spectrum said:


> The slivovitz helps too!


GOT THAT RIGHT!!

Mayona!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelhead Fever

HappySnag said:


> Buoy line
> ice was solid yesterday afternoon,no water on ice,we got 1 eye 14" and 1 crappie 12",we let them go.there were about 8 fisherman.


thanks for the report, im heading around the lake today to check it out!


----------



## whjr15

Steelhead Fever said:


> thanks for the report, im heading around the lake today to check it out!


Let us know what you find. I'm thinking of hitting it up next week.


----------



## Steelhead Fever

well the shore lines were CRAP! some areas its hard to get on even with a board but its definitely doable with a board! since i didnt have any wood with me, i walked the shore and was able to find a spot with a big rock and i leap frogged my way out onto the main ice sheet. I spudded my way half way out to productive water and drilled a hole to find a nice 5-7 inches of ice  however i did not fish since i was the only one at the lake and i was by myself. be safe guys and please carry a spud! there is bad spots that are just skimmed over. should be at it tomorrow


----------



## Perchy101

Steelhead Fever said:


> well the shore lines were CRAP! some areas its hard to get on even with a board but its definitely doable with a board! since i didnt have any wood with me, i walked the shore and was able to find a spot with a big rock and i leap frogged my way out onto the main ice sheet. I spudded my way half way out to productive water and drilled a hole to find a nice 5-7 inches of ice  however i did not fish since i was the only one at the lake and i was by myself. be safe guys and please carry a spud! there is bad spots that are just skimmed over. should be at it tomorrow


Do you think the main ice pack survived then and we will just need to rebuild the edges???


----------



## fish master

the other day when i was out there. there was man sized holes out there that someone could walk right into. buddy system. skimed over with a lil bit of snow on top to hide it. good boobie trap.....


Steelhead Fever said:


> be safe guys and please carry a spud! there is bad spots that are just skimmed over. should be at it tomorrow


----------



## tomb

Thanks Mario. We'll be back Sat/Sun.


----------



## Steelhead Fever

just fished for a couple hours, shore line is looking better already, one big stride and you aer good, ice is 5-6, but when i got out to my spot about 4-5" its solid stuff, but weak spots for sure. honestly I would wait a couple more days, unless (like i did) you take the time to spud, and drill your way out and then get your gear out there and increments. one dink perch and some other marks. dont go walking all over that lake without extreme caution. patience!


----------



## Plague0804

Fished on the south end near 305 from sunrise til 3pm. Caught 40+ perch and gills, only 2 keeper perch. 13' fow. 14"-16" of ice.


----------

